# Hudson leaving the Magic



## JDamon (Jul 30, 2002)

Remind me again why the Magic let Troy Hudson walk for $2 million per year? What a dumb, dumb move by them. What, did he score 37 pts last night vs the Lakers?


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

Agreed. Horrible move. I'm thinking it cost the Magic the championship.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

lol I think it definately hurt the team,they have no consistent scorer other than McGrady and Gooden and since Gooden is very inexperienced that means it's basically TMac vs. 5 people in the 4th quarter. Hudson is a very good player who is underrated in the way he plays the game. Didn't Orlando get rid of him because he wasn't a "pure point guard"? He had 10 assists to go along with 37 points last night. He gets his assists in the flow of the game and fed off of KG's energy and once again proved the theory that PGs who can shoot play very well against the Lakers. (see Bibby,Kidd in last years playoffs)


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Thudd was inconsistant..

He wont be doing what he did last night many times.. Maybe once or twice ever 10 games at max (I think)...

Yeah what about when mcgrady was injured and sasser made 30+ points... he didnt do that again..ever..
hehe

I wish he could but he didnt..


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JonMatrix</b>!
> lol I think it definately hurt the team,they have no consistent scorer other than McGrady and Gooden and since Gooden is very inexperienced that means it's basically TMac vs. 5 people in the 4th quarter. Hudson is a very good player who is underrated in the way he plays the game. Didn't Orlando get rid of him because he wasn't a "pure point guard"? He had 10 assists to go along with 37 points last night. He gets his assists in the flow of the game and fed off of KG's energy and once again proved the theory that PGs who can shoot play very well against the Lakers. (see Bibby,Kidd in last years playoffs)


Arent you forgetting Giricek???


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Hudson can really score when he gets hot, but other than those days, he is really inconsistent.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Weren't alot of people trashing Troy Hudson when he was here? Now some of the same people want him back because he's playing well in Minny.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

To think, Ben Wallace, too. LOL


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I dont remember anyone trashing Troy. Troy won a few games for Orlando last year practically by himself, throwing up a 20 point quarter.

I think it all had to do with money and still hoping to have the cash for Tim Duncan this summer, before the salary cap went down.

We let Troy and Monty Williams walk, who were both very important to the team last season. I think that makes what Tmac has done this season even more amazing.

I would much rather have Troy Hudson on the floor than Jacque Vaughn.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

*Its a completely different situation*

If the Lakers had a better point guard, Hudson would be getting much less points, prolly 10 - 15. Is anyone really upset about what Darrel Armstrong is doing against one of the best defensive teams in the league???

Hudson is just getting the benefits of having Garnett and Wally being focused on letting him have his way with Fisher. Let's see what he does against Marbury or Parker.

We wont be worrying about this Hudson thing after the draft, even if we get a pg in the second round. And like another person said, Hudson is STREAKY. He can definatly go out there tomorrow and score 8 points, although i doubt it with the way Fisher is playin.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Let's not forget a big reason why Hudson left. Remember a friend of his got shot up in Hudson's house when he wasn't home. After that incident occured, he never seemed to interested to return.


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

the reason he is doin better is cuz of the hair


before









after


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I wouldn't shed any tears for Troyverson.

He's lighting up Fish, who I consider one of the worst starting PG in the NBA. Night-in and night-out he is an average or slightly above-average point guard at best. The Magic could find better with their 1st rounder this year.





VD


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*How's this for a lineup?*

PG - Hudson
SG - McGrady
SF - Hill
PF - Gooden
C - Wallace

Off the bench: Giricek (in the Mike Miller "waiting for Hill to go down with injury" role)

Good job, Magic :greatjob:


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: How's this for a lineup?*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> PG - Hudson
> SG - McGrady
> SF - Hill
> ...


Thats all hindsight. No one knew Wallace would turn into the player he is now.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> PG - Hudson
> SG - McGrady
> SF - Hill
> ...


Wallace was included in the trade package for Hill, so you can't have both of those dudes in there. And Troy Hudson wasn't exactly an All-Star this season, he was a super-streaky player. He has huge nights, and then he has nights where he does nothing.


> Originally posted by <b>SportsGuru5</b>!
> Agreed. Horrible move. I'm thinking it cost the Magic the championship.


What a statement!


----------

